# DeadlyFoez's Indoor Aquaponics Barrel System.



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 18, 2016)

UPDATED!
Skip below for pictures and more details​
Hey everyone. I just completed my indoor aquaponics system.













So I have been working on my indoor aquaponics system for a couple of months now and just finally got it finished, well at least functional for now and I will worry about aesthetics later.

What I have here is a system built utilizing 55 Gallon Drums. My wife gets me these from her job at the biopharmaceutical manufacturing plant.

Well, onto the video as it says a lot more about the system.



For this system, I am using some little feeder goldfish to start my system. After the system becomes kinda stabilized I will then switch over to trout so we can get fish to eat from the system as well.

The idea of an aquaponics system is that you feed your fish, and the waste that the fish produce feeds the plants that you are growing, and the plants in turn clean the water for the fish. It gives it an almost pure organic growing environment.

Thank you all.

UPDATE!​




Starting off in this system is about 16 feeder goldfish. They shit a lot, which is what we want because their shit is food for the plants. The plants clean the water which makes it great for the fish to live in.

It will be at least another month before I can add plants to the grow beds. There needs to be enough beneficial bacteria colonies in the system to convert the fish waste into nutrients that the plants can take up. There is much more to it than that, but those are the simplest terms that I can put it in.



Spoiler














The grow beds themselves are just 55 gallon drums that I cut in half with a sawzall. I then went around the edges with a file and a belt sander get take down the roughness. I then went around all the edges with a torch to really smooth the edges out a bit more, mostly for my own personal satisfaction.

The frame is constructed mostly with 4x4's and 2x4's. The barrels hang from the frame with some screws.

I covered the barrels with Frost King self adhesive foil lined foam insulation. I used that stuff for a few reasons. The first is as insulation to help regulate temperatures. The other big reason was to prevent light leaking into the buckets because that would allow algae to grow which would use up the nutrients that could otherwise go to my plants.




Each grow bed has two 3/4" bulkhead fittings going through the bottom of the grow beds. One is for the bell siphon (I will explain that a little later), the other one (pic below) is on the opposite end and that is for an emergency overflow and it also has a slow drain to it in case the pump fails or we lose power and the grow beds are half full, they will slowly drain so my roots dont just sit in standing water would could eventually cause root rot.



Spoiler


















Behind the emergency drain pipe I have the fill pipe. In the two pictures above I have the clay pellets in the grow beds. The fill pipe is quite simple. It is a bout a 8" length of 1/2" PVC that I flared out the top and then drilled holes almost the whole length of it. This fill pipe is zip tied to the emergency drain pipe.

There is only one real purpose for this "Fill Pipe" and that is just to give the water a direct place to go to fill the grow bed. Most other people I have seen just have the water splashing on the top of their grow media and it eventually grow a lot of algae there. I am trying to minimize it with this idea. You can see this in action in the video that I posted up in my last post.

As you can see in the pictures above, the water is actually coming in from where that valve is, flows through the flexible black tube, and then into the "Fill Pipe". I used the flexible black tubing so I could remove it from the fill pipe and look at the flow rate of the liquid coming out. The flare on the PVD fill pipe is so I can more easily insert the black tube and elbow piece easily into the fill pipe.


Spoiler


















The sump tank is the lowest point of my system, and thats the way it should be. It is constructed using 55 gallon drums. Although these are done a little differently than the grow beds as far as where I cut them. These were cut at more like a 3/5 instead of directly in half. This was done to make it just slighter higher to hold more water and get less splashing.

The other two 2/5 parts that I cut away I will use as an outdoor soil grow bed next year.

So I have these two parts for my sump tank, and I made it so that I could line up the bungholes and use a 2" threaded union to join the 2 parts together.

I will eventually add that Frost King shit to the sump tank, it's just rather expensive stuff so it can wait.





Now, the more pain in the ass shit to explain, the plumbing underneath.

So, each Bell Siphon drain has it's own 3/4" pipe going to the sump tank.

The emergency drains are a little different. They do not all combine together, but the two on the left two grow beds combine together to a 1.5" PVC pipe and the two on the right two grow beds combine together also to a 1.5" PVC pipe which drains into the sump tank.

In addition, the swirl filter drains into the the 1.5" PVC pipe on the right side. More on the swirl filter later.

Did you follow that? I'm having a hard time explaining that exactly how I mean it all.



Spoiler














The pump is a 1,000 GPH (gallons per hour) pump that can push the liquid up to a height of 12 feet. I chose not to use the housing and filter that came with the pump because I got this idea for my own filter which works great.

The filter I made consists of 3" thin wall PVC drainage pipe. I put a 3" at each end. One cap has a big hole drilled into it, the other cap has a 3/4" bulkhead fitting that attaches to the pump.

This is the neat par of this. My wifes mother works at Walmart, and she just happened to get a bag filled with the center circle pieces of those large buffing pads that they use to buff the floor and they fit perfectly into the 3" PVC drainage pipe. So I am using them as filters that I can easily take out and wash or replace as needed. There are 4 different type of those little circle pads and they filter out different levels of fineness of the debris in the water.

The pump feeds into the 3/4" black tubing which then goes into some 3/4" PVC on the frame. That then branches off to some 1/2" PVC to fill the grow beds. Additionally, it feeds 3/4" black tubing to the fish tank.



Spoiler










































The Fish Tank is constructed using... you guessed it, a 55 Gallon Drum. I cut out part of the top to make a lid and attached that using a piece of piano hinge. Water flows in through the 3/4" black tubing and an elbow to make it splash more, adding more dissolved oxygen to the water and also helps and a little swirling effect to the liquid in the tank.

I installed a 1.5" bulkhead fitting near the top for the drain. The drain pipe itself reaches to the bottom of the tank to help pick up the fish waste. I made a little guard out of a 3" PVC cap to prevent fish from getting sucked up into the drain, which had happened before I added the guard. A shitload of holes are drilled into the cap/guard.



Spoiler






























The 1.5" drain from the fish tank gets reduced to 1.25" from a rubber reducing coupling. I used that so the fish tank and the swirl filter can be removed from the system. I actually use 3 of these rubber couplings so all of that can be separated.

The 1.25" pipe goes through a 1.25" bulk head fitting into the 5 gallon bucket which acts as the swirl filter. The inlets gets reduced further to 3/4" and then it goes through an elbow so that the flow going it causes the liquid to be spinning in the bucket so the solid matter stays towards the middle.

The cleaner water goes upwards through a 1.25" drain. The drain is the elbow facing upwards. That drain goes through a 1.25" bulkhead fitting. From there the drain of the swirl filters returns to the sump tank via that 1.5" PVC pipe that the 2 right most grow bed emergency drains are also connected to.

On the front of the swirl filter I have a 3/4" bulkhead fitting with a spigot on the outside. On the inside there is a 3/4" PVC pipe and elbow that goes to the bottom center of the bucket. When I open the spigot it will cause the solid matter to get sucked up and out. I can then use that dirty water for my plants outside.



Spoiler


























The bell siphon makes it so when the grow beds fill up with liquid to a certain level, the liquid will dump out of the grow bed and into the sump tank.

The bell siphon has a few parts to it to get it to work correctly.
Outer 3" thin wall drainage PVC with slots cut in it. Acts as a media guard to keep the clay pellets and roots out of the rest of the siphon.
2" PVC and cap that acts as the bell.
3/4" PVC that I flared out the top, and that acts as the stand pipe.

I put some zip ties on the stand pipe to make it so it is centered inside of the bell pipe.

For more info on how a bell siphon works, just check out some videos on youtube. I don't feel like explaining it here.




This is the little tool I made to help me put the bell siphon together.




I use these suction cups to take apart the bell siphon when I need to inspect it. I will make something a little better when I come up with a good idea of how I want to do it.



This is a video of the bell siphon draining one of the grow beds. Works quite nicely.


Spoiler


















The grow beds are filled with Hydroton brand expanded clay pellets. They take up about 2/3 of the total volume inside the grow beds, the liquid takes up the other 1/3. I calculated that with the grow beds full of water and clay pellets it is over 1,300 lbs.

Many others use something different for their media, but I much prefer these for many reasons that I dont want to explain here. The only downside is that you have to wash the dust off of them first which was a pain in the ass so I did it in my bath tub. My wife wasn't too pleased about that.


Well folks. So that was a lot of the details of this grow system. I have made it so I can expand on it and eventually add vertical grow tubes and whatever else I want.

I hope you all enjoyed this. It was fun putting it all together. It took me about 2 months, about $2k - $3k usd, and like a hundred trips to Home Depot, Lowes, and many hydro stores to find exactly what I needed to put this all together.

Thank you all for viewing.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2016)

What type of plants you planning to put in?

It looks amazing tho!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> What type of plants you planning to put in?
> 
> It looks amazing tho!


Kale, spinach, lettuce, rosemary, sage, majoram, chives, chard, mustard greens, marigolds, and some others that i can feed the family with.


----------



## cearp (Oct 18, 2016)

i understand it's nice to try to be self sufficient, but from a purely financial aspect: how long until it pays itself off, as opposed to buying from the supermarket?

very cool either way!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 18, 2016)

cearp said:


> i understand it's nice to try to be self sufficient, but from a purely financial aspect: how long until it pays itself off, as opposed to buying from the supermarket?
> 
> very cool either way!


On this scale, likely never. But the benefit is the freshest produce possible, all organic, no pesticides, and i dont need to go to the grocery store. This is more for hobby and preparing for when i do go larger and build a greenhouse.


----------



## cearp (Oct 18, 2016)

thanks, and do you mind sharing how much this cost/could cost?
it seems really cool and i would like to do it, but price is always a factor!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh damn. I want to say that I have spent about $2k to $3k usd on just this aquaponics system. But I have also spent close to another $1k usd for my other hydroponics system. That is including all the nutrients, additives, meters, and misc. that I have also had from my previous systems.. which partially includes the computer control part that I haven't posted pictures of yet.

I have two 275 gallon IBC tanks that I plan to use for an outdoor greenhouse aquaponics system. I expect to spen about $10k usd to get that all done, including hardware, wiring, plumbing, and misc. I plan on making that next spring. This is just my starter system to get the feel of it since aquaponics is new to me and I want to culture some beneficial bacteria with this system that I can move to the next system and give it a small boost.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 18, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My wife gets me these from her job at the biopharmaceutical manufacturing plant.


----------



## cearp (Oct 18, 2016)

that's pretty expensive, i hope you make the most of your system. i hope stuff like this gets cheaper in the future.


mechagouki said:


>



i used to have that trailer in 3gp format on my s60 phone... on a 128mb memory card lol 

i've never seen it in anything above 80p, 120p? 240p? i'm not sure the screen res it had.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 18, 2016)

mechagouki said:


>



What is great is that my wife is earning a degree in biopharmaceutical engineering. She is amazingly smart. Michele works with culturing cells in bioreactors and a high level of testing that is involved too. She does not have much experience with plants, but I am teaching her it and her experience and wisdom combined with min we could create some great stuff. She has the ability to culture individual cells from donor plants and create full grown plants from them. We are kinda a perfect team, I just have to make more stuff for a clean room and we can both enjoy playing with this stuff together.


----------



## cearp (Oct 18, 2016)

wow that's incredible, i'm sure she worked hard to get there.

so i can give you a piece of a carrot and, even without seeds, you guys can grow a bunch of the same carrots?
don't get interested in animal breeding lol, you might need a license to clone dogs


----------



## weatMod (Oct 18, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> On this scale, likely never. But the benefit is the freshest produce possible, all organic, no pesticides, and i dont need to go to the grocery store. This is more for hobby and preparing for when i do go larger and build a greenhouse.


"biopharmaceutical  plant" but what was in those drums originally?
also is it cheaper than say hydroponics seems so much more complicated,is the fish food cheaper than organic hydroponic solution

i have have seen some people do shrimp in these so i guess that would be more economical 
aslo what kind of lighting you plan on using? i hear some people say LED's are getting to be more efficient than HID's now


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 18, 2016)

weatMod said:


> "biopharmaceutical  plant" but what was in those drums originally?
> also is it cheaper than say hydroponics seems so much more complicated,is the fish food cheaper than organic hydroponic solution
> 
> i have have seen some people do shrimp in these so i guess that would be more economical
> aslo what kind of lighting you plan on using? i hear some people say LED's are getting to be more efficient than HID's now


What was in those drums was actually the compound that I would use to adjust PH up and PH down. And they were completely cleaned before I got them and then I even cleaned them all myself.

The are both pros and cons to growing both in an organic way and just strictly staying with nutrient salts. Feeding the fish seems like it will be cheaper in the long rung instead of buying fertilizers.

Currently I am using a fluorescent fixture for vegetative growth, and a 400 watt digital ballast HPS for my flowering. I could really utilize more power. I did hundreds of hours of research in LED's WAY back in the days, and I almost think that a lot of these current LED growing light manufacturers are going based off of my research. I would love to go the route of using LED's, but so far every kit available has fallen sort on one aspect or another. I need to design my own from scratch and I dont have the capitol for it. So I will wait on doing LED's in a large scale until I find a system that does it right.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 19, 2016)

Updated OP. More pictures and shit.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 3, 2016)

Just wanted to give you guys a quick update. I added red wiggler worms to the grow beds. I didn't have enough clay pebbles to completely fill all the grow beds so one is covered to prevent algae since water is rising to the top of the clay pebbles in that grow bed.

I also made a temporary stand to hang lights from. I plan to eventually make something out of aluminum square tubing, but this works great for now.

Finally, I added some plants to the system. Currently in the system there it basil, garlic, spinach, romaine lettuce, marigolds, parsley, sage, kale, and rosemary. So far everything is going smoothly. The plants have been in the system for only a few days and they are showing some good growth and great signs of adapting quickly to it. The basil plants are some clones that I cut off another plant.

I am going to be picking up another 400 watt HID setup for some short money off of craigslist. But I also now just remembered of a police confiscation auction site that sells lots of grow stuff so I should also check that shit out too.



































Thanks for checking my shit out.


----------



## cearp (Nov 4, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> But I also now just remembered of a police confiscation auction site that sells lots of grow stuff


that's very funny! hope you get some good deals.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 4, 2016)

cearp said:


> that's very funny! hope you get some good deals.


I DID! I just ordered a 1000 watt ballast for $46 from the site and they normally go for close to $200. It is a little bit of a gamble because you never know if the stuff will work.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 4, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I DID! I just ordered a 1000 watt ballast for $46 from the site and they normally go for close to $200. It is a little bit of a gamble because you never know if the stuff will work.


you shouldn't patronize criminal thieves selling "confiscated"  (stolen) equipment though
 besides the fact that it is completely immoral to do business with and give money to such shady characters 
you have probably already been  entered into a database or put on a watchlist and are being watched now

would not surprise me in the least if they raid your house and confiscate all your equipment and charge with  conspiracy to cultivate
it is not worth saving a few bucks to get involved with  those kinds of people
and to let them know your business


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 4, 2016)

weatMod said:


> you shouldn't patronize criminal thieves selling "confiscated"  (stolen) equipment though
> besides the fact that it is completely immoral to do business with and give money to such shady characters
> you have probably already been  entered into a database or put on a watchlist and are being watched now
> 
> ...


If you were to read what I have written, I am only growing fully legal plants. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 4, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> If you were to read what I have written, I am only growing fully legal plants. Nothing to be worried about.


i know you are
but it doesn't matter they do this sort of thing all time even when  the equipment is not even purchased from a police auction you are just begging to be targeted
these people only care about one thing ,generating revenue for the state ,they will look for any excuse to harass you and try to extort money from you



Spoiler: spoiler



http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2013/03/29/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid/

"
But the Hartes’ attorney, Cheryl Pilate, said she suspects the couple’s 1,825-square-foot split level was targeted because they had bought hydroponic equipment to grow a small number of tomatoes and squash plants in their basement.

“With little or no other evidence of any illegal activity, law enforcement officers make the assumption that shoppers at the store are potential marijuana growers, even though the stores are most commonly frequented by backyard gardeners who grow organically or start seedlings indoors,”

"
the couple and their two children — a 7-year-old daughter and 13-year-old son — were “shocked and frightened” when deputies armed with assault rifles and wearing bulletproof vests pounded on the door of their home around 7:30 a.m. last April 20.

“It was just like on the cops TV shows,” Robert Harte told The Associated Press. “It was like ‘Zero Dark Thirty’ ready to storm the compound.”

"
During the sweep, the court filing said, the Hartes were told they had been under surveillance for months, but the couple “know of no basis for conducting such surveillance nor do they believe such surveillance would have produced any facts supporting the issuance of a search warrant.”

Harte said he built the hydroponic garden with his son a couple of years ago. He said they didn’t use the powerful light bulbs that are sometimes used to grow marijuana and that the family’s electricity usage didn’t change dramatically. Changes in utility usage can sometimes lead authorities to such operations.

When law enforcement arrived, the family had just six plants — three tomato plants, one melon plant and two butternut squash plants — growing in the basement, Harte said.

The suit also said deputies “made rude comments” and implied their son was using marijuana.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/12/dea-marijuana-garden-store_n_5128771.html
*DEA Raided This Woman’s House After She Shopped At A Garden Store*
*Angela Kirking never thought shopping for garden supplies would lead to agents from the Drug Enforcement Administration waking her up with guns drawn, but that’s what happened last October.*

*“I bought a bottle of organic fertilizer, a 16-ounce bottle,” said Kirking, a 46-year-old face-paint artist. “Three weeks later I was raided by DEA.”*

*"*
*Kirking’s visit to the garden store, Midwest Hydroganics, was the predicate for the whole investigation of her, according to Tomczak. “100 percent nothing else,” he said, calling that far too thin a thread on which to base a search warrant.*

*In the search warrant application, a Braidwood, Ill., police officer assigned to the DEA, Donn Kaminski, wrote that he had observed Kirking exit the garden store “carrying a green plastic bag containing unknown items.” Kaminski stated he had “previously conducted numerous investigations that involved the surveillance of Midwest Hydroganics and persons purchasing items at Midwest Hydroganics, which has led to the arrest of suspects for production of cannabis sativa plants and production of cannabis.”*

*http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/harte-family-raid/*

*"LEAWOOD, KS — An innocent family was terrorized by a paramilitary SWAT raid on their home that lasted 2.5 hours; yielding nothing.  It took the family 2 years and $25,000 to discover the real reason their house was targeted: discarded tea leaves in their garbage and the purchase of indoor gardening equipment."*

**

**


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 4, 2016)

I hate to ask, but other than "for science!" is there really any functional purpose to this?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info. But see, anyone can look me up online and see that it's just legal plants. Plus I have social workers and therapists coming here all the time and they see everything. I have absolutely no reason to be worried.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I hate to ask, but other than "for science!" is there really any functional purpose to this?


Yes. Growing organic foods for my family. I will later on be putting up a greenhouse and growing to a lot larger scale. Eventually I will have fish that we can eat instead of stupid goldfish. Then that will be great to have a cookout and we harvest fish and some plants and cook that shit up. Everything as fresh as possible.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 4, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yes. Growing organic foods for my family. I will later on be putting up a greenhouse and growing to a lot larger scale. Eventually I will have fish that we can eat instead of stupid goldfish. Then that will be great to have a cookout and we harvest fish and some plants and cook that shit up. Everything as fresh as possible.


Ah, I see! So it's kind of like trout farming in your own home


----------



## cearp (Nov 4, 2016)

@weatMod - yeah that stuff is bad, and sure i understand it's not good to say 'i'm happy to be searched because i have nothing to hide'.
but if that is the potential price for doing this hobby/lifestyle, so be it. being afraid to do something is worse than getting checked out.
when more and more states start to legalize, i guess this will be less of a problem.


get prepared, tell the children it might happen in advance so they don't get (as) scared and worried.
don't answer the door, get them to buy you a new one.
honestly, after one or two raids and your subsequent complaints and media intervention, i guess they will leave you alone.
unless you literally do have something to hide and are growing illegal stuff, then sure, don't raise any suspicion and don't do this hobby - very good point.
or buy in cash, across state borders etc etc.

if you want to be really safe, sure, you could even alert the police yourself that you are doing this, and if they have any problems, they can ask you stuff. - it depends what you want to do.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 4, 2016)

What has happened to OP in less than an hour o.o


----------



## weatMod (Nov 4, 2016)

cearp said:


> @weatMod - yeah that stuff is bad, and sure i understand it's not good to say 'i'm happy to be searched because i have nothing to hide'.
> but if that is the potential price for doing this hobby/lifestyle, so be it. being afraid to do something is worse than getting checked out.
> when more and more states start to legalize, i guess this will be less of a problem.
> 
> ...


yeah all i am saying is that buying directly  from the police is not the smartest move ,the people in those stories did not even  buy from  the police they bought from shops who were probably sting operations or under police surveillance 
but yeah sure do not  let fear stop you from doing things

also the couple in the 1st story actually worked for the CIA so maybe the story is just completely false and a psychological operation to  instill fear in people and  get them to conform who knows but it does seem  really suspicious to me that they were CIA


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 4, 2016)

This is my hydroponincs system that I made back in june. I currently have 4 different types of pepper plants growing in here, plus also some morning glories and sweet pees just to have some pretty flowers growing in it also.

The light is a 400 watt HPS running on a digital ballast. 

I did have some cucumbers growing in here for a bit but I had to kill them off because of an infestation. I did get quite a few good cucumbers from them, but I didn't really have enough light at that time to keep them healthy.



































































Hope you all enjoyed.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 6, 2016)

*DeadlyFoez's Aquaponics Tragedy?!?
*​





So I bought this Apollo 400 Watt AIO grow light system from this guy on craigslist, Luke. He was a very chill dude, as honest as he could be, not trying to fuck anyone over. Told me if there was any real problems then we could meet up again or paypal me the cost back.

So I was home for a few hours. I set up the light over my aquaponics system and I had it running for a few hours.

Next, I had to send him this text...






15 minutes later he calls me up, almost having a fucking heart attack.

Luke: "DF! OMG! I AM SO SORRY! WHAT HAPPENED!?!"
Me: Laughing my fucking ass off. "HAHAHHAHA! Oh dude, I was just fucking with you."
Luke: "What?"
Me: "Yeah, I just found that image on google search. I just thought I would be funny."
Luke: "Well, you said you were an asshole and you just proved it. You are such an asshole. I was just talking with my wife for the past 5 minutes trying to figure out what we could do. And I know you have a family and everything. And, just, like, OMFG."

Long story short. I was just fucking with him. No fires or anything. He was cool with it afterwards and he understood the kick I got out of it. He now has a story to tell other people about.

Now onto a good update...






This is the light setup that I got from Luke. Came with a ballast, a gullwing reflector, a ballast, a HPS bulb, a MH bulb, and adjustable hangers. He gave me a darn good deal on it.

Sadly, the ballast creates too much RF interference that it messes with ym Growtronix computer control network that I have going on.











The plants are showing new growth everyday, especially the garlic. The garlic is the tallest shoots that are right in the middle of the grow beds.











So even though the ballast that Luke sold me is causing RF issues, I had purchased a 1000 watt adjustable ballast off of the police confiscation auction website propertyroom.com and I only purchased it a couple days ago. I got it for super cheap money. I only paid 1/4 of normal online cost.

Well, the fucking ballast showed up today, and I really wasn't expecting it until later next week. I hooked the bitch up, set it to it's 400 watt setting since I only have 400 watt bulbs at the moment, fire her up. She is shining great!

And whats even better? No more RF issues messing with my Growtronix system. Hell fucking yeah!

I hope you all liked this update.


----------



## cearp (Nov 6, 2016)

i fell for the house on fire... that wasn't nice to do to that guy! especially if he did you a good deal


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 6, 2016)

cearp said:


> i fell for the house on fire... that wasn't nice to do to that guy! especially if he did you a good deal


Like I said, he was cool with it. We might hang out some time and talk plant stuff. He was quite impressed with what I showed him for my pics and stuff. He does real indoor gardening too, but on a much smaller scale, and he doesn't grow pot either. He is growing things like cocoa and vanilla bean plants which is totally something that I want to try to do now as well. He's a very chill dude.


----------

